# BNC Compression Connector



## BNEL (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello all

I am finishing the video system in my space after the installion company did not terminate all the connectors. I am looking for a BNC compression connector to terminate the rest of my video connections. Can anyone tell me what kind of BNC connectors they are? RG-59, RG-6, RG-11, or other? There is a link below to two pictures?

Thanks for any help you can give me.

https://picasaweb.google.com/Barry.A.Nelson/BNCConnector?feat=directlink


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 12, 2011)

That looks like a bundled, mini-coax for RGBHV. Do you know the manufacturer of the cable? I have found that if you use Canare, then you want to specifically use the Canare connectors and would need their crimp tool as well.


----------



## BNEL (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I may have found the solution. It is actually west penn Plenum - 5 Miniature Coaxial Cables- RGBHV cable. Which is the same scenario of buying there connectors.


----------



## SHARYNF (Apr 14, 2011)

BNEL said:


> I think I may have found the solution. It is actually west penn Plenum - 5 Miniature Coaxial Cables- RGBHV cable. Which is the same scenario of buying there connectors.



I would make sure you buy/rent/borrow the correct stripper and connection tool. In my experience this is going to be your weakest link

http://www.belden.com/pdfs/prodbull/np245.pdf

Sharyn


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 14, 2011)

I would also suggest getting a very sensitive cable tester. Even with the right compression tool and connectors, you can still get a bum termination from time to time. Also, make sure that all of your ends are the same length on your RGBHV tails so that you don't put uneven tension on them.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 15, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> I would also suggest getting a very sensitive cable tester. Even with the right compression tool and connectors, you can still get a bum termination from time to time. Also, make sure that all of your ends are the same length on your RGBHV tails so that you don't put uneven tension on them.



What meter would you recommend and what is the average price for one?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 15, 2011)

Personally, I often use a Paladin multi-tester that can also test other video cables. However, if you have your cables already run, you need something that can detach. Stay away from a cheap one like this as they can give you a false positive. Instead go with at least something like this. Of course, if you have a really good budget, you could get something like this.


----------



## SHARYNF (Apr 15, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> Personally, I often use a Paladin multi-tester that can also test other video cables. However, if you have your cables already run, you need something that can detach. Stay away from a cheap one like this as they can give you a false positive. Instead go with at least something like this. Of course, if you have a really good budget, you could get something like this.



Depending on where you live and what relationship you might be able to have with a cable tv installer, they have some of the top of the line testers that you might be able to have they check out your connections with

Sharyn


----------



## jdmickies (May 21, 2011)

West Penn is very particular. Belden, Gepco, Liberty usually can use a variety of connectors. Check the West Penn website for a cross-reference. The cable part number is listed on the outer jacket.


----------



## museav (May 22, 2011)

BNEL said:


> I am finishing the video system in my space after the installion company did not terminate all the connectors. I am looking for a BNC compression connector to terminate the rest of my video connections.


You noted that you are finishing the system, which suggests that this is very recent work, so there are likely other aspects to this. I know that you just want to get it done and understand that but doing so may have implications. Your needing to terminate them would make me wonder why weren't they terminated by the installing company, what liability you may be assuming by terminating them and how your doing so might affect any warranty or liability for which the installation company is responsible? I'd hate to see the installer get paid for work you end up dong and then have them deny any warranty or support because of 'modifications by others'. If the cables were supposed to be terminated then make the installer do it and take responsibility for their work.


----------

